# How to make photoshop use more RAM?



## jvgig (Jan 22, 2009)

I was runnning 2gb and since I was always swapping when working in Photoshop, I upgraded to 4gb.  I am on XPpro 32bit, so I know that I am limited to 4gb and that only 3.2gb is showing up and is expected.  However, The maximum amount of ram that I can allocate to photoshop has not changed at all.  It is still 1678mb.  I was under the impression that I could go up to 2048mb on a 32bit OS per program.  Do I have to reinstall or is there some setting that I need to change to be able to access more memory, or do I need to upgrade to a 64bit OS?

Thanks


----------



## astrostu (Jan 22, 2009)

At least on the Mac in CS4 there is a specific Preferences panel called "Performance."  I just checked mine and it listed the available RAM (3072 MB for some reason, even though it's a 32-bit program on a 64-bit machine with 6 GB of RAM), but it had a "Let Photoshop Use" slider set to ... that's right, 1678 MB.  I just slid it up to the max.  I would assume there's something similar in your version on Windows.


----------



## jvgig (Jan 22, 2009)

that is the allocation I am referring to.  Is there a way to make that number reach the 32bit max of 2gb/program or is the other 400mb accounted for in photoshop base requirements?


----------



## astrostu (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm saying I was able to change mine to 3072MB.  Can you not change the allocation in that preference tab?


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 22, 2009)

I sometimes use the *3 Gig switch* to allocate more memory for After Effects...  I imagine PS would also use more memory in this configuration.

Backup your data, keep both lines in the boot ini, and be prepared for possible instability - especially in SLI mode if that applies.

BTW - A larger permanent swap file my be all that is needed.

-Shea


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 25, 2009)

Check it under preferences.


----------

